# Does anyone have experience walking around with their bird?



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just got a deposit for one of my babies. The guy sounded great, he had had 2 cockatiels before and he works at home so he's got plenty of time for the baby. But, he says that he walks around everywhere (i.e. the store, outside etc.) with the birds on his shoulder. He says he clips them but I'm just worried that that won't be enough :/ He said his first cockatiel died because he drowned in a bird bath outside, and he wouldn't say what happened to the second bird, which he had for 7 years. He said he had just lost her and couldn't talk about it because he would get teary which I completely understand. I just don't like that he allows them outside with no harness or anything. When I mentioned the harness he said it would be fine without one... 
Also, he doesn't use a cage.

How do I go about this? Is this okay to just leave this issue alone?


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Fredandiris said:


> So I just got a deposit for one of my babies. The guy sounded great, he had had 2 cockatiels before and he works at home so he's got plenty of time for the baby. But, he says that he walks around everywhere (i.e. the store, outside etc.) with the birds on his shoulder. He says he clips them but I'm just worried that that won't be enough :/ He said his first cockatiel died because he drowned in a bird bath outside, and he wouldn't say what happened to the second bird, which he had for 7 years. He said he had just lost her and couldn't talk about it because he would get teary which I completely understand. I just don't like that he allows them outside with no harness or anything. When I mentioned the harness he said it would be fine without one...
> Also, he doesn't use a cage.
> 
> How do I go about this? Is this okay to just leave this issue alone?


YIKES, this isn't OK. I *think* that with some much bigger parrot species it's relatively safe to walk around with them like that, but tiels are easily startled and if there is a gust of wind they can seriously get away.

We used to take our clipped birds outside before we knew this, because taking them outside was the only way we could get them to shut up and the neighbors were starting to tell us that the noisy birds were bothering them. Our birds will not permit us to put harnesses on them and their cage is too heavy for me to carry. Anyway, one of our clipped birds got startled and flew far enough to get across the street and onto a neighbor's roof. I had to go over there and climb out their bathroom window onto the roof to get her back. 

Needless to say we have never taken them outside again.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Should I inform him of this? I can try to get him to agree to using a harness. They're only 5 weeks old right now so I can get them accustomed to it very quickly.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just contacted him and he replied saying that his bond with his cockatiels is very strong and that he's been doing that with his other birds for as long as he's had them. He says that he feels the harness is unnatural.. I don't know what to say :hmm:


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

And keeping a cockatiel isn't? Some people are just...


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I agree with the above poster. Cockatiels are more jittery and skittish than other types of hookbills. They can get scared and fly off and have no clue what they are doing. Though this can happen to other birds, cockatiels are especially prone.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not using a cage isn't a problem if the person has a bird room or a room set aside just for their pets. Taking them outside like that is more of a personal risk; I don't think it should have any effect on selling or not. I wouldn't take them outside without a harness myself, but that's his choice...


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree. I told him that it's ultimately his choice whether or not he wants to use one but I put it out there at least. It's just...they're my babies you know? I want the absolute best for them. He's very involved in this process though and I'm glad. Other than that he's the perfect birdy owner in my opinion.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't understand his behavior at all, although I have seen it a few times before. I know someone who has done this with larger birds and has lost them to a terrible death - but they keep doing the same thing over and over as though they have an unlimited supply of birds to lose. They claim to be upset and all about all the losses but they never talk about specific circumstances of the disasters (they already have experience hearing the unwanted reaction from shocked bird lovers who can't believe the irresponsibility of the 'caretaker'.)

All pet owners have the responsibility to look after the creatures in their care to their best ability - this includes providing adequate food, housing and medical care. We must look out for their safety at all times. The birds do not know that simply gliding off of their caretaker's shoulder could lead to injury and death. We are supposed to make prudent judgements and avoid tragedy in the first place. If this person won't change his behavior and stop the misguided behavior then you would be better off distancing yourself from him. Otherwise, as I found out from my experiences with such people, _you _will suffer through more bird disasters that he facilitates and it will take a heavy emotional toll on YOU.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

You could ask him to harness train them for you and save you the extra work  So they get to go out safely and you save yourself the training, everyone's a winner!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> You could ask him to harness train them for you and save you the extra work  So they get to go out safely and you save yourself the training, everyone's a winner!


This is smart!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I will take Yoko out for a walk around the block to get some fresh air, but she is clipped and also wears a harness. She also loves to play on the front lawn.  Sometimes we will also take her to the country mart (near my house) but she is in her carrier until we get inside.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> You could ask him to harness train them for you and save you the extra work  So they get to go out safely and you save yourself the training, everyone's a winner!


She's selling, not buying... I personally would NEVER take any of my flock outside without a harness/flight suit or in a cage... Just not worth the risk... I have to much emotionally invested in my babies to put them at such unnecessary risk. Someone I known always took their clipped quaker out on their shoulder, till the day he grew in a couple of flight feathers they didn't realize and he flew away!! Luckily he landed in the neighbours shrub and she followed him over and retrieved him. Gave her quite the scare!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I see, nevermind then.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'll just keep trying to get him to lean my way. In all other aspects he's great. He's got plenty of time, is stable, cares about them greatly (he's actually offered to come by my house to visit Liberty so she's not as affected by the change in homes)...it's just this one thing. One major thing.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I apologise in advance that my reply is not going to be helpful in the least but I must state that I find his attitude towards his cockatiels is totally and absolutely irresponsible when it comes to taking them outside without a harness. He risks injury and death every time he does this. I am appalled.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Some people are odd with animals. He probably thinks it restricts their freedom to have a cage and harness, never mind that they are domestic pets when with humans.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be surprised if someone who clips birds' wings is worried about restricting its freedom. If he's already lost a bird to an outside bird bath and is shopping for a new one to repeat the same thing again I would think he's just not a very clever man.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, I will refer him to several links on this website to see if that changes anything.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

No offense but it seems even if you push him towards harness training, he would agree and just not stick with it long term. Not against him at all, but you have to admit most bird owners are set in their ways. I feel like it's up to you about whether you feel comfortable with him taking the baby home, knowing that it would most likely not be harnessed if he took it outside in the future. He sounds like a great home candidate otherwise, I don't want to speak against him. Some owners have different approaches than others, it's just expected. Cockatiels can spook, but I've seen a lot of owners out and about with birds with no issues, regardless of the disapproval of others. Again, trying to give a both sided opinion here, he sounds like a great home. The outside time is an issue, I don't fight that point. It's a tough decision, honestly. I would push towards if you truly feel that your baby would be safe with him in the long run. That's what you should hope for in any situation, even if it means turning down a possible home to wait for a better one. You want them to be safe, if you don't feel that, keep looking for a future home.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well...I don't know what to do, he's already paid the deposit. I probably should've waited a day or two to really decide... *sigh* It's a learning experience so I will do much better next time I hear something that alarms me like that. I don't know why I didn't listen to my gut and press the issue further. 

Maybe he just didn't know about harnesses...? I don't know, I will ask him tomorrow what he has decided and see how things go. Ugh, this is the hardest part about breeding. Trusting your babies to the care of strangers.


----------

